# 2 1/2 week old kits eating moms poop



## Vasara (May 11, 2019)

They are leaving the nest regularly and nibbling hay and straw. I’ve seen a few nibbling on the green parts of fodder I give mama. But now I’ve noticed some of them nibbling on mamas poop. Not cecotropes but the round dry poops. I keep the cage clean but there’s no way I can clean every poop pellet out as she leaves them! Is this normal? Healthy? Ok?


----------



## AmberLops (May 11, 2019)

I've seen my babies eat their mom's poo and I've honestly never thought much of it!
I think it's normal and they're probably just hungry. I always give the babies oats in the nest box and that keeps them busy...and oats are good for them


----------



## Bunnylady (May 11, 2019)

They do that. Like all kinds of baby animals, they nibble on everything.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 11, 2019)

My chickens and goats love rabbit poo....


----------

